# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Ik wil zwanger worden

## redmama

Hallo
Ik ben al een ruime tijd bezig om zwanger te worden, 27 okt. had ik mijn eisprong en hebben gewoon sex gehad, ik voelde me anders dan bij mijn andere zwangerschappen, ik was soms misselijk, het rommelde heel veel in mijn buik, en ik moet heel veel plassen. Nou had ik dus maandag 10 nov. ongesteld moeten worden maar dat werd ik dus zaterdag, maar het zag er niet uit als normaal, het was bruin, de volgende dag was het weer bijna weg, zo af en toe heb ik wel bruine afscheiding.
Ik ben al 37 en het is al weer zo'n 5 jaar geleden dat ik zwanger ben geweest.
Nou hoorde ik van mijn schoonzus, die nu hoogzwanger is en al 38 is, en het was niet gepland, was de eerste 1 a 2 maanden gewoon ongesteld.
Is er iemand die dit ook heeft meegemaakt en zwanger bleek te zijn?
Ik heb nog geen test gedaan, ben het wel van plan om te gaan doen. Maar nu nog ff niet.
Redmama

----------


## Katja

hej,,

en ben je zwanger???

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Ben ook wel benieuwd of jij nu zwanger bent geweest?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo redmama,

Mijn moeder was ongesteld, maar ze voelde zich anders, ze ging naar de dokter met de mededeling dat ze dacht zwanger te zijn en na lang aandringen deed de dokter eindelijk een zwangerschapstest. Bleek dat ze al 6 maand zwanger was van mij! Dus het kan wel voorkomen dat iemand ongesteld is tijdens de zwangerschap, alleen het is niet veel voorkomend of algemeen bekend.
Hoe is het bij jou afgelopen???

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Woow 6 maanden :| Dat lijkt me best lullig als je dr dan pas achter komt.

Ik ken iemand die kwam ook pas na ruim 7 maanden drachter dat ze zwanger was, de doktoren hadden tegen haar gezegd dat ze geen kinderen meer kon krijgen. Daar had ze het in het begin wel moeilijk mee, maar uiteindelijk had ze toch zelf al 2 kinderen dus kon ze er vrede mee sluiten. Ze was al heel onregelmatig ongesteld, dus daar heeft ze het nooit aan gemerkt, en van zichzelf was ze al redelijk stevig, dus het heeft nooit iemand opgevallen. Totdat ze zich inene heel slecht ging voelen, en iemand tegen haar zei: Goh ben je soms zwanger? Toen naar de dokter gegaan en kreeg ze dat te horen. Lijkt me ook best moeilijk..

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sylvia, 

Mijn moeder had al een tijdje het vermoeden, maar de zwangerschapstesten die je destijds kon kopen bij de drogist gaven aan dat ze niet zwanger was en de HA wou haar dus eerst niet geloven... maar ze had toch gelijk!

Dat is ook wat... Vrede sluiten met het nieuws dat je geen kindjes meer kan krijgen en dan toch nog een kindje krijgen. Wat lijkt me dat moeilijk om allemaal te verwerken en begrijpen. Maar wel fijn dat ze toch nog een kindje heeft gekregen!

Zo zie je maar weer, de medische wereld heeft niet altijd gelijk...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Idd, de medische wereld heeft idd niet altijd gelijk!

Lijkt mij ook wel moeilijk ja als je vrede sluit met geen kinderen meer kunnen krijgen en dan alsnog zwanger zijn, en het moeilijkste is dan ook nog dat je er zo laat achterkomt dat je niet eens meer de beslissing hebt om het te houden of niet.. Stel dat ze echt niet meer gewild zou hebben.. toch wel weer iets anders  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sylvia, nals je het zo 'laat' hoort heb je ook minder tijd om andere dingen te regelen zoals kamer/klediing ed...

@ Redmama, hoe is het allemaal afgelopen?? Ik hoop positief!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Idd vooral als je er al jaren uitbent dan heb je echt geen enkel babyspulletje meer!
Lijkt me idd ook wel vervelend.

@ Redmama, 

Idd we zijn heel erg nieuwsgierig!

----------


## Nicole

Wij zijn nu 18 maanden bezig om zwanger te mogen worden. Ik krijg morgen mijn 6e IUI behandeling ... helaas werkt mijn leeftijd niet erg mee ... ik ben 42 ... uit mijn eerste huwelijk heb ik al wel kinderen en mijn huidige man en ik hebben samen 1x een miskraam gehad en vorig jaar hebben we de zwangerschap af gebroken omdat ons dochtertje geen niertjes en geen blaasje had ... dit staat los van mijn leeftijd en was gewoon "domme pech" ... nu zijn we dus anderhalfjaar verder maar helaas nog geen nieuwe zwangerschap ... we hopen dat 2010 ons meer geluk zal gaan brengen,

lfs.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Nicole,

Wij hopen met je mee! En ik hoop dat 2010 jullie geluksjaar zal worden!  :Big Grin: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Nicole,

Jammer dat eerdere pogingen niet werkten  :Frown: , en wat je leeftijd betreft, er zijn vrouwen die op latere leeftijd gezonde kindjes krijgen  :Smile: 
Heel veel succes vandaag, hopelijk slaat de behandeling aan en kan je een mooi 2010 tegemoet gaan!!  :Smile: 

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## md81

HOI,

Ik wil ook graag zwanger worden alleen zo ver ik weet werkt me eierstokken langzaam.
Is er risico dat ik niet zwanger kan worden.Heeft iemand enig idee.

P.S

Dat me eierstokken langzaam werkt heeft de gynecoloog gezegd maar ik geloof haar niet want ze zegt gewoon dat het normaal is 3 dagen menstruatie en dat ik zwanger kan raken.

Heeft iemand enig idee...?

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## Nicole

Ik had dus een heel mooi kerstcadeautje ... ik had een positieve zwangerschaps test wat waren we blij .. op 22 januari een mooie echo ... een klein mensje in wording met een kloppend hartje ... op 8 februari weer op controle ... ik was 10weken en 4 dagen zwanger en helaas was het hartje gestopt met kloppen dit was een grote teleurstelling voor ons omdat we het deze keer niet hebben zien aankomen ik heb eerder een mk gehad en dat begon met bloedverlies en dat heb ik deze keer tot op de dag van de curettage niet gehad .. ben 15 februari gecuretteerd ( op eigen verzoek ) en we zijn nu weer een week verder het valt me allemaal wel zwaar vooral geestelijk heb ik nu veel verdriet ... we hebben er zolang op moeten wachten en dan ben je al zover en dan moet je weer van voor af aan beginnen .... en dat valt niet mee .... als je nou nog een beetje tijd had qua leeftijd dan is het nog niet leuk maar dan weet je dat je nog genoeg kansen hebt maar gezien mijn leeftijd wordt het elke maand moeilijker ... ik probeer positief te blijven maar het valt momenteel echt niet mee ...

lfs. Nicole

----------


## Luuss0404

@ md81,
Ik kan helaas niks vinden over langzaam werkende eierstokken  :Frown:  Als ik darop zoek kom ik wel iets tegen over een onregelmatige ongesteldheid door het traag werken van de schilgklier... Als je gewoon menstrueert en je verder geen afwijkingen (cystes ofzo) hebt dan denk ik dat je zwanger zou moeten kunnen raken.

@ Nicole,
Wat verschrikkelijk naar zeg en erg jammer dat de situatie in zo'n korte tijd zo ontzettend kan veranderen!  :Frown:  Ik wens je veel sterkte om dit verdriet een plekje te kunnen geven! Heel veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Nicole,

Ah nee! Wat ontzettend rot!!  :Frown:  Het zal je idd wel flink zwaar gevallen zijn. Neem de tijd om je verdriet een beetje te verwerken en alles een plekje te geven, maar blijf het wel positief inzien hoor, het gaat jullie vast nog een keer lukken, en dan zal er een mooi gezond kindje komen! 

Succes, en nogmaals neem de tijd om alles te verwerken en een plekje te geven!

Veel liefs!

----------


## md81

> @ Nicole,
> 
> Ah nee! Wat ontzettend rot!!  Het zal je idd wel flink zwaar gevallen zijn. Neem de tijd om je verdriet een beetje te verwerken en alles een plekje te geven, maar blijf het wel positief inzien hoor, het gaat jullie vast nog een keer lukken, en dan zal er een mooi gezond kindje komen! 
> 
> Succes, en nogmaals neem de tijd om alles te verwerken en een plekje te geven!
> 
> Veel liefs!


Hoi,heel erg Bedankt voor je antw en steun.
Ik ga proberen positief te denken.

Nogmaals bedankt.

Groetjes

MD81

----------


## Nicole

Hoi, echt de tijd er voor nemen om het te verwerken of een plekje te geven heb ik niet echt want ik wordt er niet jonger op alleen maar ouder ... dus wij willen er gelijk weer voor gaan zodra ik mijn eerste menstruatie weer heb ... ik heb morgen een gesprek in het behandelcentrum om te kijken wat ons vervolg traject zou kunnen zijn .. ben reuze benieuwd,

lfs. Nicole

----------


## Sylvia93

Succes Nicole!!

En je hebt idd gelijk dat je er niet jonger op wordt, dus meteen weer proberen!
Succes bij het gesprek morgen!

----------


## Luuss0404

Heel veel succes Nicole!!!
Ik hoop voor je dat je positief nieuws krijgt morgen!

----------


## Nicole

goeiemorgen, we gaan er voor en we hopen inderdaad dat we hier nog even bij geholpen gaan worden ... ik hou jullie op de hoogte ... lfs. Nicole

----------


## Luuss0404

Heel veel succes Nicole! Ik wens jullie het allerbeste!

----------


## Sylvia93

Succes Nicole!!

Ik ben benieuwd! Hou ons idd op de hoogte!!

----------


## Nicole

Hoi, vrijdag krijg ik mijn 2e follikelpunctie, ik zie er na de eerste punctie ontzettend tegen op ... de pijn van de eerste keer ben ik echt nog niet vergeten ... gelukkig krijg ik nu wel een arts waar ik vertrouwen in hebt want dat heb ik niet meer in de eerste arts die de punctie deed ... en ik hoop dat ik nu met de morfine minder pijn ervaar dan de eerste keer ... na de punctie hoop ik dat we maandag de terugplaatsing zullen krijgen en ik hoop dat er meerdere eitjes zijn bevrucht die ingevroren kunnen worden ... het is dus weer spannend,

lfs. Nicole

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Nicole,

Succes! Ga hopen voor je dat het goedkomt!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Nicole,

Hoe is de follikelpunctie afgelopen? Hoop dat je deze keer minder pijn gehad hebt dan de eerste keer! Hoop dat je de volgende keer dat je hier bent ons goed nieuws kunt brengen!

----------


## Nicole

Hoi de follikelpunctie heb ik dus de 25ste juni gehad en die is vergeleken met de eerst punctie reuze mee gevallen ... de gyn heeft 6 follikels leeg gezogen ... bij het lab zijn er 5 eitjes gevonden waarvan ze er 2 hebben geïnjecteerd en daar zijn 2 mooie bevruchtingen uit ontstaan ... deze zijn de 28ste juni terug geplaatst ... nu is het afwachten tot 12 juli dan zou ik de test kunnen doen ... het zijn dus spannende dagen hier bij ons ... gr. Nicole

----------


## Sylvia93

Succes!! Kan me voorstellen dat het érg spannend is voor jullie! Ik ga hopen op een goede afloop!!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Nicole

Hoi, helaas is mijn 2e IVF poging ook niet gelukt ... de dag voor mijn NOD ben ik al ongesteld geworden een negatieve zwangerschapstest is mij dus bespaard gebleven ... het was wel even slikken maar ik voelde hem wel aan komen ik had totaal geen zwangerschapsverschijnselen dus ik ging er al van uit dat het niet raak zou zijn ... ik heb nu nog 1 vergoede poging over en dan zit het IVF traject er voor mij op ... ik weet niet of ik dan nog terug kan naar IUI want anders gaan we daar mee door maar dat gaan we 20 juli bespreken met mijn gyn .... tis dus nog even afwachten hoe het vervolg traject zal zijn ... tis niet anders,

lfs. Nicole

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Nicole,

Jammer dat de 2e IVF niet gelukt is  :Frown: 
Ik hoop echt dat de de 3e IVF behandeling wel gaat lukken!
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Nicole,

Ah wat jammer dat de 2e IVF mislukt is, we gaan met zn alle duimen voor je dat de 3e ivf wél gaat lukken!
Succes! En heel veel sterkte! 

Liefs Sylvia

----------

